# Droid 2 as remote



## 1loudsvt (Jun 10, 2011)

I am using a droid 2 as a remote control for a boxee box. I currently have gummy installed which I love on my Droid x but I think its using too much battery for its purpose on the Droid 2. My question is what is a good stable rom that is easy on the battery. I would usually try each rom myself but in this instance its hard to justify spending that much time on it. I also would like to know if anyone has any tips for battery life since I am not using it as a phone. Is there any way to disable the radio minus wifi? I know you can disable data but its still looking for cell signal. My only saving grace is that I am within a mile of a tower so it has full signal. Thanks for the help.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## ExodusC (Jun 27, 2011)

1loudsvt said:


> I am using a droid 2 as a remote control for a boxee box. I currently have gummy installed which I love on my Droid x but I think its using too much battery for its purpose on the Droid 2. My question is what is a good stable rom that is easy on the battery. I would usually try each rom myself but in this instance its hard to justify spending that much time on it. I also would like to know if anyone has any tips for battery life since I am not using it as a phone. Is there any way to disable the radio minus wifi? I know you can disable data but its still looking for cell signal. My only saving grace is that I am within a mile of a tower so it has full signal. Thanks for the help.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


I can't confirm to you which ROM has the best battery life, as I have a Droid 2 Global- in my experience, I got the best results with CyanogenMod 7. Surely a Droid 2 user can help you here.

However, to answer your second question, yes! Simply put your phone into Airplane Mode, then enable the Wifi radio. This will not re-enable the cellular radio, and Wifi will still work great. I do this with my old Droid 1 to make it into a Wifi-only device. As a side note, when you reboot the phone, it will remain in Airplane Mode, but the Wifi radio will likely disable itself (probably a legality and/or safety measure). You can probably get an app to re-enable it on boot, but I simply do it manually.

Hope this helps!


----------



## .huma (Apr 4, 2012)

Apex (http://rootzwiki.com/topic/3423-romdroid2-apex-200-release-candidate-rc3-8272011/)

In my opinion has great battery life...and you should under clock it too (you can get it down to 300 mhz no problem)


----------



## 1loudsvt (Jun 10, 2011)

ExodusC said:


> I can't confirm to you which ROM has the best battery life, as I have a Droid 2 Global- in my experience, I got the best results with CyanogenMod 7. Surely a Droid 2 user can help you here.
> 
> However, to answer your second question, yes! Simply put your phone into Airplane Mode, then enable the Wifi radio. This will not re-enable the cellular radio, and Wifi will still work great. I do this with my old Droid 1 to make it into a Wifi-only device. As a side note, when you reboot the phone, it will remain in Airplane Mode, but the Wifi radio will likely disable itself (probably a legality and/or safety measure). You can probably get an app to re-enable it on boot, but I simply do it manually.
> 
> Hope this helps!


Thanks! I never tried to reenable wifi I just saw that airplane mode turned it off.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## 1loudsvt (Jun 10, 2011)

.huma said:


> Apex (http://rootzwiki.com/topic/3423-romdroid2-apex-200-release-candidate-rc3-8272011/)
> 
> In my opinion has great battery life...and you should under clock it too (you can get it down to 300 mhz no problem)


I will take a look at apex. And of course under clock and under volt. Doesn't take much to run one app. Thanks

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## 1loudsvt (Jun 10, 2011)

.huma said:


> Apex (http://rootzwiki.com/topic/3423-romdroid2-apex-200-release-candidate-rc3-8272011/)
> 
> In my opinion has great battery life...and you should under clock it too (you can get it down to 300 mhz no problem)


I will take a look at apex. And of course under clock and under volt. Doesn't take much to run one app. Thanks

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------

